# The Return of Christ In April



## BobVigneault (Apr 8, 2005)

I could have put this in the dispensational section but that may have given it too much credence.

Never the less, this prophecy of St. Malachy is a fascinating oddity. St. Malachy was a genuine Irish arch-bishop who supposedly had the gift of prophecy.

His most famous writing is the list of all the Popes to come. Malachy lived in the 1100s, I think, but the list was most likely a forgery attributed to him in the 1500s for the purpose of strenthening the election of a particular pope.

A lot of RCC scholars have given great attention and ink to this list attributed to Malachy. What's fascinating is the names or mottos of the last popes.

To glance through some of these mottos I'm including a link to a site maintained by a starry eyed dispensationalist.

http://www.jpdawson.com/lastpope.html

The last three popes were prophecied as:
1. DE MEDIETATE LUNAE "of the half moon". I personally checked my planetarium program in my palm pilot and sure enough, JP the 1st became pope during a half moon and served for 36 days, about a month.

2. the next pope is DE LABORE SOLIS
Interpreted to mean - (a) From the toil of the sun (b) Of the eclipse of the sun.

There will be an eclipse of the sun today, at about 5:05 CST. This of course coincides with JP2's funeral.

3. the next pope is called GLORIA OLIVAE
Interpreted to mean - The glory of the olive 
Now some interpret this to be not a pope at all but Jesus stepping onto the Mt. of Olives.

Hence, JP2 could be the last pope and Jesus might return today at 5:05 CST or before the next conclave chooses a pope.

I just didn't want to miss the opportunity, should the Lord return today, to say "I might have told you so".

Blessings and maranatha!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

:bigsmile: this would look great on your resume when you apply for a Reporter's position at the Enquirer magazine


----------



## Ivan (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I just didn't want to miss the opportunity, should the Lord return today, to say "I might have told you so".
> Blessings and maranatha!



Hey, I'm ready. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

4 more hours.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 12, 2005)

> "Those who have undertaken to interpret and explain these symbolical prophecies have succeeded in *discovering some trait, allusion, point, or similitude* in their application to the individual popes, either as to *their country, their name, their coat of arms or insignia, their birth-place, their talent or learning, the title of their cardinalate, the dignities which they held etc.*"
> 
> CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Prophecy



Using this criteria, isn't it possible to find Fred Greco in the list?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 12, 2005)

Does anyone remember the book 88 Reason Why Christ will Return in 1988?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

why are you mocking us Christians  remember the lead up to 2000 and the y2k being the catalyst for the great tribulation? good books got sold then.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> Does anyone remember the book 88 Reason Why Christ will Return in 1988?



 I remember it well. I had just by the grace of God become a Christian and I happened to attend a charismatic church service in close proximity to the predicted date. I sat through it wondering if I needed to prepare for my college exam the following week. Sigh.


----------



## Shane (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey guys I,m getting worried I am sure the times passed and I am still here.

Hello ??

Is anyone there.

Oh no everyones been raptured


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

look on the bright side : you will be an expert during the tribulation since it will be like hindsight to you


----------



## Shane (Apr 12, 2005)

I guess I better get the Left Behind Series. 

[Edited on 4-12-2005 by Shane]


----------



## turmeric (Apr 13, 2005)

Dispie-danya! The next pope will be Olive Oyl!


----------

